# convertidor AD/DA



## Esli Hernandez (Abr 6, 2007)

buenas, en este momento estoy realizando un circuito que convierta un señal analogica  una digital y viceversa, si tienen algun montaje por alli se los agradeceria...


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 6, 2007)

busca en el datasheet de los chips del fabricante, hay puedes encontrar ejemplos y como tienes que conectarlos


----------



## Esli Hernandez (Abr 6, 2007)

ejemplos de circuitos??? bueno necesito es un montaje gracias


----------



## analith (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola.. Tambien estoy interesada.. Tengo que realizar un diseÑo y no tengo idea de como y no se que componentes debo usar..


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

analith: Pregunta en la tienda de electronica por circuitos DA y AD, tomas notas de las referencias y luego buscas las hojas de datos en Internet. Salu2.


----------



## analith (Nov 17, 2009)

ah. ok! gracias.. estaba revisando los precios de los integrados y algunos son algo costosos a diferencias de otros convertidores.. la verdad no se mucho deesto, pero para hacer un montaje de convertidor ad/da debo usar mas de un integrado..?
gracias.. al que pueda responder


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola analith

De seguro tendrás que utilizar mas de un IC para cada tipo de conversión.
ANALOG DEVICES tiene buenos convertidores AD. O DA.
Entra a este enlace y busca por descripción –Digital To Analog- y luego que veas los resultados busca por –Analog To Digital- veras que hay mucho de donde escoger y mucho que hacer.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

También puedes entrar a Google y buscar 
– Convertidores de Análogo a Digital -
- Convertidores Digital a Análogo -
Hay otros tipos de convertidores AD que utilizan el metodo de aproximación sucesiva. Búscalos en Google.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Elsi: Tu consulta es muy general, podrias precisar los detalles de tu aplicacion, como p. ej: cuantos bits de resolucion quieres, nivel de voltaje de la señal analoga, frecuencia de muestreo, etc, etc. ?. Salu2.


----------

